# What is up with the forum down every 2 seconds...?



## *ElleB (Jun 1, 2006)

I get an error like 6 times a day...?


----------



## CandiceC (Jun 1, 2006)

I was wondering about that too!


----------



## comike (Jun 1, 2006)

same here.....


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jun 1, 2006)

*I've been experiencing the same thing too.
What's really going on???*


----------



## plzgrow (Jun 2, 2006)

My comment on more less question is do we as a group receive some type of compensation for all the dime time like an extra month to our subscriptions?


----------



## felicia (Jun 2, 2006)

^^^ i agree. i'm sick of this. this board hardly ever works anymore. it's not my computer or isp.


----------



## bluebearfanatic (Jun 2, 2006)

this really is annoying! I understand once in a while but I can be looking at something one minute and then I go to click on another thread it doesn't work and says "error" contact the site administrator. How ridiculous is this!?!?


----------



## MizaniMami (Jun 4, 2006)

I am getting the same thing. Are you all working on something?


----------



## JOI (Jun 4, 2006)

Whats up with the boards going down 10 times a day  It went down 3 times since this morning


----------



## Dark&Lovley (Jun 4, 2006)

*I cannot believe, I got this mesage "*Hello Dark&Lovley it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums?*".*


*All I'm saying is, how can I post anything  when every time I try, I can never stay on long enough without it redirecting me out of the site. I love this site, but it has too many technical errors ( not knocking anyone because it could be for various reasons, but dag).*

*I know this site is only $5 dollars but can I use the full $5 by lurking, commenting or posting without any technical errors.*

*This is the first time I've been able to stay on this site for longer than 2 clicks from  the Discussion Forum in a long time. Hopefully, I'll be able to submit this post before it knocks me off again.  *

*Sorry for the vent but I think if yall getting all of these $5 from registered users, we should have any where from good to excellent service from this website. *

*Not saying I don't appreciate the service, although I don't say too much around here, but I'm just saying what other people are thinking.*


----------



## dlewis (Jun 4, 2006)

this sticky was posted http://www.longhaircareforum.com/announcement.php?f=9


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 5, 2006)

Ladies, 

I think we found out where our issues originate. In the next few days hopefully we will eliminate them.

The past week my colleagues and I have been monitoring the site on a near 24 hour period trying to identify the problem and eliminate it. We found out that one of the modifications/features recently added (we don't know which one yet) is causing the extra load on the database server hence rendering the site inaccessible.

There is a new announcement at the top of each forum, please read it.

Dark&Lovely: You have every reason to vent along with other ladies and I can understand your frustration since I am in the same boat. The message you get regarding the not posting is a friendly reminder to share your views with the rest; some people just need a bit of encouragement.

You all keep forgetting that in the past year we had a near 99.5% uptime on the site - including scheduled maintenance. I really don't know any site with that many posts (1.5 million approximately) that has so much traffic and the same uptime. 

I have spent peronally the last week more than 48 hours working on the site and monitoring it - some in 6-7 hour stretches. The same applies to one of my colleagues and to a database technician we brought in to investigate. Roughly that makes total worked time around 150 hours which are payable. Get the normal rate for payments per hour on consultants and do the math. 

I understand that all of you are happy that the site is here and it is up and you are only venting because the site is not working as you expect it to. All I am asking is to be a bit patient. We are on top of things and we will resolve this as soon as possible.

Thanks


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jun 5, 2006)

i can hardly get on no more hope  the problem works out soon....


----------



## Zakina (Jun 5, 2006)

dimopoulos.............

I think you're making it more complecated that in really is. You are clearly having issues with your webhosting company so just switch immediately...no need for monotoring; obviously something is wrong


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 6, 2006)

I mentioned this again Safina that it is not a hosting issue it is a software issue. The hosting company has nothing to do with it. As a matter of fact a few of the technicians of the hosting company have been helpign out in monitoring the server software which is not their job to do so. They only provide the server and make sure it has proper bandwidth connections, firewalls etc. for the site to run.

One of the modifications of this forum or the forum itself doesn't work as it is supposed to, killing the database server in the process. That is our problem.

I have contacted already the software vendor to come and have a look at it. Hopefully the solution is near for all of us.


----------



## beverly (Jun 6, 2006)

I do understand your frustrations.. We are working on this and are aware of this issue - it is not the hosting company as was previously mentioned because - we have a dedicated server for this site.

If any one is unhappy with the services, please send an email to the paypal email address that you paid for your subscription with or submit a support ticket, and I will issue you a full refund and close your account. We do however expect to have these issues resolved in the next few weeks and thank you for your patience.


----------

